# Démontage PowerMAc G5



## neoloop (4 Avril 2007)

Bonjour a tous.
Pouvez vous me dire comment démonter le Processeur sur un PowerMac G5?
je n'arrive pas a enlever le cache plastique pour acceder au ventilateur.

Cordialement

mickael


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2007)

demonter le processeur :mouais: 
c'est pour le changer... pour un Intel? ca fonctionnera pas.
Si tu l'enleve, il y a aussi le probleme de la pate thermique, et aussi, le probleme de le casser, tout simplement!
Pour nettoyer? C'est pas vraiment sale a cet endroit 
C'est pour acceder au ventilateur? Je ne crois pas que tu ais besoin d'enlever le processeur (photos? )


----------



## neoloop (5 Avril 2007)

Bonjour.
non en faite, je ne vais rien changer, j'ai deux G5, et un ne démare plus.
Je veux faire des essais de piece détaché. et donc tester les elements sur le G5 qui marche.
j'ai donc besoin de démonter le processeur. et donc d'enlever le cache en, plastique gris qui est devant de lentilo.


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2007)

Ah oui, je viens de me souvenir a quoi ressemblait le PM G5!
Tu veux donc enlever le cache en alu 'G5'... (je pensai aux MacPro en te parlant, mais pour eux, c'est plus simple)
Tu as quoi comme modele?
Si tu as un Quad... c'est de la haute voltige, car tu as le systeme de Watercooling qui est bien fix&#233;.
Je ne crois pas qu'Apple document ce demontage, car c'est plut&#244;t risqu&#233;, et pas necessaire en temps normal.


----------



## neoloop (5 Avril 2007)

non j'ai un double  coeur.


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2007)

deja, c'est un modele a refroidissement par air...
apres, le cache, il faudrait chercher, car je ne sais pas comment il est fixé (surement vissé au fond - simple suposition  -
Il ne te reste plus que le cache alu a enlever?


----------



## FredStrasbourg (6 Avril 2007)

Salut à toi. J'avais un G5 avant, un bipro, qu'Apple a réparé 3 fois, devant moi (via un technicien Maintronic), et j'ai donc assisté à plusieurs reprises au démontage de la bête.
C'est très-très compliqué. Le cache en plastique est maintenu à la carcasse de la machine par des ergots en plastique qui sont sur le dessus (au niveau le la plaque métallique sous la carte graphique, mais je ne suis plus sûr de leur emplacement exact).
Bref, une fois cela fait, les radiateurs processeurs sont maintenus pas des vis pour lesquelles tu dois disposer d'un tournevis "long" très spécifique (taille et diamètre non standard), mais si tu as cet outil, cela n'est pas très compliqué à faire. En fait, les radiateurs sont fixés au processeur, ce qui fait que lorsque tu retires les radiateurs, le processeur vient aussi. Je te déconseille de ne pas dissocier les deux, au risque de tout flinguer. De mémoire, cela semblait bien fixé. Le G5 n'étant pas un modèle de stabilité hardware (une vis mal remise, le radiateur pas assez serré en fait une machine instable, c'est du vécu), je te déconseille hautement la manip, sauf si tu es un as de l'électronique, bien sûr !
Dernière chose à prendre en compte : le powermac G5 a besoin de recalibrer complètement son système de refroidissement après chaque retrait/rajout de processeur. Ce qui veux dire que tu dois disposer d'un CD spécial (fourni aux techniciens par Apple), à insérer dans la machine après chaque démontage/remontage, et qui va lancer un soft de recalibrage des processeurs et de leur refroidissement. Cela prend environ 35 minutes, mais c'est obligatoire. Sans cette étape, le G5 fonctionnera, certes, mais ventilos toujours à fond (et j'aime autant te dire que cela fait un boucan de tous les diables).

Bref, si tu le fais, tiens-nous au courant !


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2007)

fredlimacher a dit:


> Bref, si tu le fais, tiens-nous au courant !



Toujours chaud pour le faire?    :mouais: 



 :rose:


----------



## FredStrasbourg (12 Avril 2007)

J'ai du neuf, un guide de démontage ICI. Ce guide ne s'adresse pas aux G5 avec watercooling.
Par contre, cela ne résoud pas le problème du recalibrage du refroidissement


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2007)

Peut etre negocier avec un centre, tu bidouilles, et apres, tu leur portes... en disant que tu as ce probleme (mentir :rose: )... peut etre que..., mais c'est pas clair quand meme


----------



## silipetit (10 Mai 2007)

J'ai un G5 bi 2,7Ghz, donc Watercooling, et sur le radiateur il y a plein de poussière qui bouche les trou, ce qui fait que mon G5 fait quand même beaucoup plus de bruit. J'ai voulu  démonté mais sans succès, puis vu ce qui est dit, je vais plutôt attendre de m'acheter une bombe à pulvériser à l'intérieur ...


----------



## flotow (11 Mai 2007)

qui bouche les grilles du bloc d'alu? Tu peux passer une brosse aspirante, en faisant gaffe aux composants qui sont au fond (la bombe, ca va tout pousser derriere le bloc je pense


----------



## silipetit (11 Mai 2007)

C'est ce que je me suis dis, mais sinon faut que je m'achète un autre aspirateur  Car le mien est trop naze et aspire quedale.

Si je pouvais enlever le cache, il m'aurais de toute façon fallu une bombe pour dégager toute la poussière collé à la grille, mais au moins j'aurai pu le faire de l'autre sens


----------



## tutu13 (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonne année à tous,

malgré le drap recouvrant mon matos lors d'un coup de visqueuse sur les plâtres,
la poussière  a réussi tout de même à s'infiltrer dans mon G5, et j'ai passé une heure à aspirer toutes les parties accessibles à l'aide d'un pinceau, à nettoyer les ventilateurs, etc...

j'ai bien peur que la poussière de plâtre ne se soit infiltrée dans le boîtier des processeurs, 
et que s'il s'en est déposé sur les proc, ces derniers ne brûlent la poudre....

j'ai pris peur en voyant les paquets de crasse sur la  page que nous donne fredlimacher,

Pour l'instant le G5 fonctionne normalement mais...
Y a-t-il un risque à ne pas faire ce nettoyage en profondeur? 
Est-il possible de ne démonter que le cache sans démonter les processeurs?
J'ai un G5 2x2.5 de première génération (modèle PowerMac7,3 processeurs G5 3.0), savez-vous s'il est à refroidissement liquide?

Merci


----------



## Buebo du châlet (8 Janvier 2008)

les gars je vous signale que j'ai lu votre conversation parce que j'ai un gros problème de réparation. Mais ce qui me fait marrer c'est que votre conversation est enrichie  d'une  pub. Et c'est justement dans une filiale de cette société que  J'ai déposé mon mac à la mi-septembre et on me l'a rendu il y a quelques jours mais complètement mort et il est reparti.  Pourquoi je suis allé chez eux ? C'est simple, il suffit de parcourir leur site et on trouve tout ça très sympa, surtout que quand on discute avec eux et qu'ils t'expliquent que les SAV Mac c'est tous des incompétents et des nazes.  Lisez bien la phrase d'un propos d'un client (soi-disant)
* " C'est très rassurant dans un monde de voleurs et de requins de trouver des personnes de confiance et de compétence".*
Alors ne foutez pas les pieds là-dedans


----------



## Buebo du châlet (9 Janvier 2008)

_C'est très-très compliqué. Le cache en plastique est maintenu à la carcasse de la machine par des ergots en plastique qui sont sur le dessus (au niveau le la plaque métallique sous la carte graphique, mais je ne suis plus sûr de leur emplacement exact).
Bref, une fois cela fait, les radiateurs processeurs sont maintenus pas des vis pour lesquelles tu dois disposer d'un tournevis "long" très spécifique (taille et diamètre non standard), mais si tu as cet outil, cela n'est pas très compliqué à faire. En fait, les radiateurs sont fixés au processeur, ce qui fait que lorsque tu retires les radiateurs, le processeur vient aussi. Je te déconseille de ne pas dissocier les deux, au risque de tout flinguer. De mémoire, cela semblait bien fixé. Le G5 n'étant pas un modèle de stabilité hardware (une vis mal remise, le radiateur pas assez serré en fait une machine instable, c'est du vécu), je te déconseille hautement la manip, sauf si tu es un as de l'électronique, bien sûr !
Dernière chose à prendre en compte : le powermac G5 a besoin de recalibrer complètement son système de refroidissement après chaque retrait/rajout de processeur. Ce qui veux dire que tu dois disposer d'un CD spécial (fourni aux techniciens par Apple), à insérer dans la machine après chaque démontage/remontage, et qui va lancer un soft de recalibrage des processeurs et de leur refroidissement. Cela prend environ 35 minutes, mais c'est obligatoire. Sans cette étape, le G5 fonctionnera, certes, mais ventilos toujours à fond (et j'aime autant te dire que cela fait un boucan de tous les diables)._

J'ai tendance vraiment à croire tout ce que tu dis vu la difficulté qu'on les gens du SAV mac à réparer eux qui ont tous les outils, le savoir et les logiciles qui vont avec mais ce qui m'étonne c'est que j'ai lu sur un forum (Mac Bidouille) le message d'un gars qui dit qu'il a entièrement démonté son G5 et remonté et que maintenant il marche très bien. D'ailleurs son problème était qu'un processeur n'était plus en fonction et il revissé tout ça....

à propos de mon coup de gueule sur le SAV j'espère, vu que je n'était pas très clair, que je parle de MacOs assistance qui fait sa pub ci-dessous


----------

